# What is Luther saying?



## Scott Bushey (Sep 4, 2005)

The first one to guess correctly gets 50 free posts added to their talley!


----------



## ANT (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't speak German ... I can't tell.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 4, 2005)

... and here I stand!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2005)

Aus tiefer Not schrei' ich zu dir,
Herr Gott, erhoer mein Rufen;
Dein' gnaedig' Ohren kehr zu mir
Und meiner Bitt sie oeffen!
Denn so du willst das sehen an,
Was Suend' und Unrecht ist getan,
Wer kann, Herr, vor dir bleiben?


----------



## crhoades (Sep 4, 2005)

"I have crapped (the other word would've been blocked) in my pants, and you can hang them around your neck and wipe your mouth with it." 

Martin Luther to the devil...
http://www.geocities.com/paulntobin/luther.html#3


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 4, 2005)

'I want more beer!'


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> 'I want more beer!'



:bigsmile:


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 4, 2005)

Sola Fide


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 4, 2005)

The Pope is Anti-Christ.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 4, 2005)

This is my body! This is my body!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 4, 2005)

The image comes from a pro-RC site so it is probably saying,....."I'm a heretic".


----------



## Poimen (Sep 5, 2005)

Hoc est corpus meum!


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> Hoc est corpus meum!


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> "I have crapped (the other word would've been blocked) in my pants, and you can hang them around your neck and wipe your mouth with it."
> 
> Martin Luther to the devil...
> http://www.geocities.com/paulntobin/luther.html#3


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> > Hoc est corpus meum!


Yeah, He was kinda angry when screaming this at Zwingli. He looks angry here also.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 5, 2005)

C'mon Scott...let's hear it! What IS Luther saying?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 5, 2005)

Look closely! He is humming.......

"badda da bum"
Interpretation: The pope is a bum!

[Edited on 9-5-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Poimen (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Look closely! He is humming.......
> 
> "badda da bum"
> ...



I'm going to guess... "badda da bum." Yes, I win! 






[Edited on 9-5-2005 by poimen]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Look closely! He is humming.......
> 
> "badda da bum"
> Interpretation: The pope is a bum!




Are You sure it isn't, "Bubba Da Bum."?


----------

